# Lansing, Michigan - ISO Sno-way plow mount



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

Looking for a used 3 pin mount for 99-03 Chevy Silverado 1500, in, or close to Michigan.

I believe it is part number 99100521 and 96105606.

I would be willing to pay shipping if someone has one reasonably priced outside of Michigan.

Thank you!!


----------

